# Animiertes GIF erstellen



## tk (14. Feb 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe also mehrere Dateien als PNG vorliegen und möchte diese gern zu einem animierten GIF zusammenfügen und als Datei abspeichern.

Ist so etwas mit Java möglich und wenn ja, wie? Gibt es dafür bestimmte Klassen oder Bibliotheken? Wie muss ich vorgehen. Vielleicht hat auch jemand ein Beispiel parat. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Runtime (14. Feb 2011)

Link im ersten Googleergebnis


----------



## tk (14. Feb 2011)

Ja danke. Nicht schlecht scheint auch das hier zu sein:

GIF2D Graphics GUIJava


----------

